

Troubleshooting Java Applications – Sun Microsystems shows the way - girishgupta
http://www.sercononline.com/suntechdays09/
In the upcoming Sun Microsystems conference named “Sun Tech Days” to be held on February 18-20 at HICC Hyderabad, there is a full session dedicated to how different tools can be used for trouble shooting different kind of problems encountered in Java application development. This will be demonstrated by using case studies.<p>The tools which will be discussed are VisualVM, JConole, JDK commandlines like jinfo, jps, jstack, jmap, and jhat.
======
macmac
Please don't post blatant advertising.

